# Need Recommendations for handgun for large hand, long fingers



## GE (Sep 1, 2013)

I need to find a handgun to fit my XL hand with long fingers. I tried a Beretta PX4 with the 3 back straps, and it came close, but I sold it. 

Thinking about CC, I took a flyer and ordered a Ruger SR9c from a dealer on GunBroker, but it is so thin and has a short reach to trigger, that I can't contort my hand enough to make it fit/work. So, no CC for me.

I'm back to trying to find something that fits me right. Weight would be a problem due to arthritis and nerve damage, plus hand surgeries (6).

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

How are you with Glocks. to me they are not comfortable.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

GE said:


> I need to find a handgun to fit my XL hand with long fingers. I tried a Beretta PX4 with the 3 back straps, and it came close, but I sold it.
> 
> Thinking about CC, I took a flyer and ordered a Ruger SR9c from a dealer on GunBroker, but it is so thin and has a short reach to trigger, that I can't contort my hand enough to make it fit/work. So, no CC for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Glock 21 (.45 ACP) or Glock 20 (10mm) are fairly large-gripped but lightweight pistols. 
Use low-powered target ammo for less recoil, and load with only 5-10 rounds to keep the weight down. 
You might also try the Springfield Armory XD in .45 ACP.

There are larger pistols, but they are usually much heavier and shoot hard-kicking calibers (see: Desert Eagle .44 or .50).


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I would go with the Glock 21 too. It is large for me but sounds like it would fit you well. A gun for CC by design is small so you will have to trade size for comfort. However when you need a gun a small to medium size gun will be carried more often so I would get something I can live with.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Too bad weight is a factor....... Sorry to hear that..........

The XD tractical 5" is available in 357, 9mm, 40 caliber and 45 caliber.......
Springfield Armory


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

I carry an early 3rd generation Glock Model 21; BUT, until Glock, GmbH/Inc. finally gets their act straightened out and corrects all the problems created by their use of MIM extractors, I won't recommend buying a Glock to anyone. This said, I'd suggest you look at either CZ, or FN/USA pistols. They're, both, well-made larger pistols that have wide backstraps and fit the hand very well. (Which is exactly what my G-21's do; but, like I said ....... ) 

I've got tendinitis in both of my hands. (So it doesn't matter that I happen to be ambidextrous.) :mrgreen: It's not yet a critical problem for me; but, I'm able to appreciate what you're talking about. I strongly suggest that you stay with either 9 x 19 mm, or 45 ACP chambered pistols. NOT for everyday carry; but, certainly for home defense, I'm thinking about setting up my Colt LE6920 with a 9mm kit in order to make it easier for me to handle as I continue to age. 

:smt067


----------



## GE (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks, Kennydale. I have held a 17 in the store and it didn't feel as good as the Beretta, so I bought the Beretta (which I now wish I had kept). Posts that follow say to look at the 21. Is it's grip bigger and trigger reach longer than the 17?


----------



## GE (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks, Doc. A 9mm is not a problem to shoot, and I don't remember military 45's being hard to shoot, either. I'm 70 and have arthritis everywhere, on top of the missing bone and, now, losing the stabilizing plate. I'll definitely stay with those two calibers, and just have a truck gun, instead of CC.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

This isn't cheap and you'll have to work on concealing it but look at a fullsized HK USP.I have the 45 Tactical because I wanted the Match trigger and wanted the option to suppress it but the std model is the same size,and they're big.I'm 5'11",hover at 190 and can hide it,but it does take a little work compared to a 1911.The recoil system is awesome,my 45 shoots like a 9mm,and being plastic they are fairly light.The MK23 is even bigger,but that thing would be hell to hide.

New I think they're running around $900 and used you can find them at around $700 +/-.They are expensive but in reality they aren't,people pay more than that for a 1911 and then dump more money into them.About the only thing a std USP needs is the Match trigger or the light LEM if you like a "safe action"type trigger pull.The 12rd 45 mags are expensive,the 9 and 40 not as bad.It's a very strong gun also,Federal (the ammo maker) has probably surpassed the 300,000 round mark by now and it isn't close to worn out.When they sent it in to HK last year or in 2011 it had 297K on it and all they did was replace the springs and a few small parts that had some wear.Impressed me.


----------



## GE (Sep 1, 2013)

The guy at the gun shop also loves SA's, but doesn't carry them, except if he takes a trade. We don't have a lot of selection where I live, but I'll try to find and fondle an XD. Thanks.


----------



## GE (Sep 1, 2013)

That is impressive performance for the HK for sure! So, a standard USP, or a MK23 (I've given up on CC in favor of a truck gun) is on my list. I like the LEM type triggers; I have one on my Walther PPX.


----------



## GE (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks, Cait. I have heard great things about SA's and I will try to find an XD in either 9mm or 45.


----------



## GE (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks, DJ. The XD is definitely on my list to find and fondle.


----------



## GE (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks, Shaolin. I've given up on CC in favor of a truck gun. We do have Glocks in town, so I'll go and find a 21 to try.


----------



## GE (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks, 'trooper. The range is recreation for me, so I'll keep looking. My Walther PPX isn't unpleasant to shoot, and I can make my hand fit it OK, but the Ruger was very uncomfortable.


----------



## GE (Sep 1, 2013)

Does anyone know which would have the larger grip AND longer trigger reach between a Beretta 92, SA XD, and a CZ 75B?


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I have big hands and I like CZ's. The ones I have shot have all been steel framed so they are heavy. You might want to try a P-07, P-09 or an SP-01 Phantom. By reputation, they have good ergonomics and have a polymer frame.


----------



## andymidplains (Nov 30, 2012)

I have really big hands and long fingers and bad wrists (I'm getting old). My old 1911 is a perfect fit and well balanced when it is fired. The relatively heavy weapon feels better on my wrists than many 9mm handguns that I have fired. I carry it in an old M3 tanker holster, so drawing is simple and doesn't require much wrist flexibility.


----------



## GE (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks, Andy. I'm also drawn to the 1911's, but my main consideration is finding a larger grip AND longer trigger reach. My wrist/hand weakness is mostly from nerve damage. I have, and use, occupational therapy "toys" that don't seem to result in much added strength.


----------



## GE (Sep 1, 2013)

Me neither.


----------



## GE (Sep 1, 2013)

@ andymidplains. Do you know of any specific 1911 models that have both larger grips and longer trigger reach? They seem to differ between manufacturers. Thanks.


----------



## GE (Sep 1, 2013)

Smitty, thanks for the leads on the plastic CZs! I hope to find out the trigger reach for each of those, as that seems to be more critical than the girth of the grip for me.


----------

